

Should I use Ruby or Drupal to build my web app? - blakeperdue

I am planning to build a web app that allows people to easily build and manage their own websites. My site would need to have people sign up, build a site, deploy it (at a subdomain of my site), and then manage the content and design.<p>My question is this: should I build this from scratch, or should I use Ruby on Rails or Drupal? I haven't built an app in either, so I'm not sure if one would work well in this situation. Any advice? Thanks.
======
SwellJoe
Neither actually sounds like a good fit, to me, but maybe I don't understand
your definition of "site". Are you talking about something like Weebly,
Blogger, Wikia, what?

The sub-domains stuff is actually pretty hard in every CMS I've ever used, so
I suspect it's a challenge in Drupal, too. Besides that, I don't know that a
community-style CMS like Drupal brings you any benefits, does it? By this, I
mean, are users connecting in some way? It seems like you're just looking for
a way to make scaling out to multiple machines a nightmare. RoR, also, is a
CRUD building tool. It's really good for building CRUD apps. I'm not sure what
you're building is a CRUD app...but, then, I don't know what you're building.

If you're thinking straight up, "build a website" in the Weebly, Synthasite
vein, then you probably don't want a framework or CMS at all, except perhaps
for the management layer (which doesn't have to scale much at all). Perhaps
relevant: I helped a free website hosting operation scale up several years
ago, and he achieved his 1.5 million websites scale from a handful of off-the-
shelf machines (in 2001, or so) by deploying to static pages. He also could
add new machines and re-hash without any trouble at all--no database was
involved, except for the creation and management of pages. I believe Weebly
does the same (and they're kicking ass with nearly a million websites now, and
scaling up without even having to think hard about it, because they designed
it appropriately for scaling).

I think maybe you need to spend a bit more time thinking through your problem
domain before deciding what the solution looks like.

~~~
blakeperdue
Good advice. I am looking to build a site similar to Weebly, but for a
specific niche audience. I like your idea of static pages. Thanks!

------
adldesigner
Could Wordpress MU fit in?

To many people today, a blog and a traditional website are almost the same
thing, so perhaps a multi-user multi-blog framework might get the job done.

<http://mu.wordpress.org/>

------
bdfh42
The answer is pretty simple. Use the language you are most familiar with. It's
tough enough building an innovative web site without also building new
language skills.

